# Rabbit meat



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everyone
I have had some real problems trying to find frozen food in Spain, as people told me i would, but i am determined not to give up.
In the meantime they sell diced rabbits and rabbit heads here for like 2 Euroes for 4 heads and 1 Euro for a tray of diced rabbit meat, they are for stock, but supposedly the people here eat them too. I have bought some and offered it to my Snakes, and the corns, boa constrictors, rainbow boa, hognose, bosc, day geckos, leos, and water dragon have accepted it, the rest haven't yet. I was wondering would there be any negative effects, i was going on the fact that some snakes do eat rabbits, and im aware they would not get the whole animal matter, e.g bones, etc, but would it do for a few weeks while i find a good sorce of frozen rodents? I got a quote from a worldwide distributer in america, and the postage to spain alone was over $450, im not trying to be cheap, i will get rodents when i find them.
Thanks
Thanks


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

why don't you try to breed live food and kill it before giving it? (rats, mice etc...).


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would be prepared to do this if it came to it, but most of the family are against it, although it is healthier, breeding rodents would vbe on top of breeding locusts, feeding and cleaning the animals, job, etc.:lol2:


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

I guess it is more work indeed. Plus I can't see myself doing it to be honest. The rats and mice would probably finish as pets :lol2:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah me and my girlfriend were just talking bout that... Thats a lot of pets, well... a lot more lol. Cheers for the idea anyway.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

i know that just eating rabbits can cause serious illness in humans due to the lack of fats and carbs. (as an asside, this is why if your in a survival situation, you HAVE to find fruit/veg/fish to add to your diet : victory

Rabbit starvation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know its wikipedia, but i cba to trawl through and find a proper source :whistling2:


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

they also lack Vit A i should add... couldnt find that to be sure if i was right or not... but yeah.. i would get your snakes onto other meats as well, or find some way of further supplementation! :2thumb:


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Surely a calcium supplement should be added, i don't know but i would have thought they need a lot of calcium as they will eat a full rat/mouse and they get their needed calcium from them. Just a thought.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

could you not use chicks/quails in the diet ? there would be more fibre and calcium included too then.


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

i know chicks are meant to be bad as a staple because they are very very fatty...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i meant as a part of a varied diet.

maybe the op could find someone local who could breed the furries and he could get them from them.
no danger of getting attached to the critters then.


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

Couldn't you stuff the Rabbits with veg before you feed to your snake,
therefore getting all vitamins required ?

Bit like gut loading Crix or roaches before feeding to Ts


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi guys, thanks for the replies,


> i know that just eating rabbits can cause serious illness in humans due to the lack of fats and carbs. (as an asside, this is why if your in a survival situation, you HAVE to find fruit/veg/fish to add to your diet : victory
> 
> Rabbit starvation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I know its wikipedia, but i cba to trawl through and find a proper source :whistling2:


:gasp:Thanks for that info, the search continues.



> they also lack Vit A i should add... couldnt find that to be sure if i was right or not... but yeah.. i would get your snakes onto other meats as well, or find some way of further supplementation! :2thumb:


What other meats do you think i should try? At the moment i have found full rabbits, and chicken necks, which even my mangrove ate, but i cant find anywhere who deliver (or even sell) frozen mice in spain.



> Surely a calcium supplement should be added, i don't know but i would have thought they need a lot of calcium as they will eat a full rat/mouse and they get their needed calcium from them. Just a thought.


Naturally lots of calcium is added:2thumb:



> could you not use chicks/quails in the diet ? there would be more fibre and calcium included too then.


i am trying to get hold of chicks and quails, and am seriously starting to consider about breeding mice and rats, but the space iv been told i would need is overwhelming.



> i know chicks are meant to be bad as a staple because they are very very fatty...


As piggly said it would be a part of a varied diet. As varied as i can get i think: victory:



> Couldn't you stuff the Rabbits with veg before you feed to your snake,
> therefore getting all vitamins required ?
> 
> Bit like gut loading Crix or roaches before feeding to Ts


Thats a very interesting idea, it would be a disgusting job, but... Anyone else have any idea on this?

Also for the smaller snakes i have diced rabbit meat, so no bones, organs, place to put veg, etc. I know this is a very bad diet for snakes but i am trying to give them something to fatten them until i find good nutritional food.

Thanks guys for all the advise: victory:


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

have you tried asking a local butcher if they can get you whole carcusses? Could also have a look at whole fresh fish? And if you use rabbit as part of a varied diet, it should work.

Also, ditto on the 'gut loading' - would be just like stuffing a chicken


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks doodle, yeah i was gonna try fish, forgot to mention that. I will have to learn some spanish butcher terminology :lol2:


----------

